
Cover (YC W16) Raises $8M Series A - austenallred
https://www.coverinsurance.com/blog/cover-seriesa-announcement
======
BryanBeshore
Congratulations, and best of luck. Insurance is a super interesting market.

Side note: Might want to change out your Lorem Ipsum text from the Claims
section:

[https://www.coverinsurance.com/make-a-
claim](https://www.coverinsurance.com/make-a-claim)

~~~
ksar
Thanks for the catch -- strangely, wasn't updated.

------
dirtae
"Take our services + insurance view to the extreme, and insurance premiums
start looking like the next ad dollars – spinning out free products and
services that bring joy to insurance customers, the basis for a consumer-
centric insurance company."

Huh?

~~~
ksar
Insurance companies, largely offer the same products and "differentiate" on
customer service. My view is that value-added services, and pressure on price
will win the day. Highlighted a few in the article, but perhaps, press a
button to get free roadside assistance, talk to a mechanic 24/7, sensors in
your home to mitigate risk. The premium volumes are certainly there to support
greater value being transferred to the customer.

~~~
Ntrails
> Insurance companies, largely offer the same products and "differentiate" on
> customer service.

UK market, so somewhat different. A large proportion of our insurance sales go
through various comparison websites who are the new "zero value add" broker.
This leads to a large number of decisions being largely price based.

I have no idea whether this transition occurred in the states?

------
choxi
Is there anything like this for health insurance? I have to get my own
insurance but working through the marketplaces is such a pain. If there was a
health insurance provider that literally just had a nice web interface I would
be very likely to use it even if it's more expensive.

~~~
grillwork
beyond a pain it is incredibly over priced. To the point I can no longer
afford it due to making just a little bit to much for subsidies.. They want
$1800/mo for my family of 4. That's more than my $1600/mo mortgage and I am
100% positive insurance provides me next to nothing since I go to the doctor
less than 1 time a year.

What I ended up doing is cancelling my insurance, I pay our doctor in cash on
day of services. He gives us an instant 50% discount to pay same day without
insurance. I pay the fine, and get disaster insurance in case shit happens for
about $20/mo.

So now, Obamacare is failing not only me, but those its designed to give free
insurance to. Because those that are suppose to be paying for the free people
can't even afford it and are no longer paying.

The fine is a whole different story and is literally extortion.. Give money to
this private company(i only have BCBS to choose from.. nothing else) or we
will hunt you down and fine you.. Capone would be proud.

Anyone who supports the current obamacare system is a sheep and a fool.
They're literally only supporting it because of the name it carries. No one in
their right mind can say this is a good system that supports the American
people.

Not only that but, because of one simple mistake on my taxes around these
stupid new forms, I'm still waiting on my 5k tax return and its nearly August.

I voted for Obama twice and have never been more dissatisfied with my health
insurance.. At 35yo this is by far the worst it has ever been. Before
obamacare I paid about $75/paycheck for a really nice plan from my employeer.
Now it's $1800/mo and my employeers will only pay up to like $800 when I've
had one.

I work for myself now so it's different.

~~~
trisomy21
What state are you in?

------
nodesocket
I'm a bit fuzzy on what business insurance actually means? I operate a few
small online companies and what protection would Cover provide? Lawsuits? What
about credit card chargebacks? Vendors/clients failing to pay invoices?

~~~
ksar
On the commercial side we offer business property, professional liability,
errors & omissions etc. The financial guarantees you're describing do exist:

[https://apps.shopify.com/signifyd](https://apps.shopify.com/signifyd)

We don't yet offer them though, as they tend to be assessed at point of sale.

